# Vaaran Bhai Gurdas Ji(The Key)



## simpy (Jan 8, 2008)

_*Vaar 36 Pauri 21*_


*ਹਉ ਅਪਰਾਧੀ ਗੁਨਹਗਾਰ ਹਉ ਬੇਮੁਖ ਮੰਦਾ ।*
*hau aparaadhee gunahagaar hau baymukh mandaa|*
*I am a criminal, a sinner, evil and apostate.*​ 
*ਚੋਰੁ ਯਾਰੁ ਜੂਆਰਿ ਹਉ ਪਰ ਘਰਿ ਜੋਹੰਦਾ ।*
*choru yaaru jooaari hau par ghari johandaa|*
*I am a thief, adulterer; gambler who always keeps his eye upon other's *​ 
*ਨਿਦਕੁ ਦੁਸਟੁ ਹਰਾਮਖੋਰ ਠਗੁ ਦੇਸ ਠਗੰਦਾ ।*
*nidaku dusatu haraamakhor tdagu days tdagandaa|*
*I am a slanderer, knave, venal and a swindler who goes on cheating the whole world.*​ 
*ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਮਦੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੁ ਕਰੰਦਾ ।*
*kaam krodh madu|obhu mohu ahankaaru karandaa|*
*I feel proud of my sexual urges, anger, greed, infatuations and other intoxications.*​ 
*ਬਿਸਵਾਸਘਾਤੀ ਅਕਿਰਤਘਣ ਮੈ ਕੋ ਨ ਰਖੰਦਾ ।*
*bisavaasaghaatee akirataghan mai ko n rakhandaa|*
*I am treacherous and ungrateful; none likes to keep me with him. Remember,*​ 
*ਸਿਮਰਿ ਮੁਰੀਦਾ ਢਾਢੀਆ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬਖਸੰਦਾ ॥੨੧॥੩੬॥ਛੱਤੀ॥*
*simari mureedaa ddhaaddheeaa satigur bakhasandaa ॥21॥36॥chhatee॥*
*0 singing disciple! that the true Guru, alone is competent to grant pardon (for your sins).*​ 
*humbly say*

**


----------

